# firing 5.6 reloaded brass in a .223 chambers



## jgod1946 (Jul 12, 2012)

Have read a lot on the difference of the two. But have not read anything on firing reloaded 5.6 brass in a .223 chamber.Is there a problem with doing this.Can get my hands on some 5.6 brass,FREE.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The 5.56 is the military version of the .223 and they are the same size when it comes to the outside but, not the inside. the 5.56 has thicker brass and less case powder capacity which could cause pressure problems. It is best if the two are not mixed up when loading. That is why they are listed in the loading manuals as different loads.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What he said !

You will find that 5.56 military brass has a crimped primer. You'll have to remove the crimp before seating a new primer.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

.223 in a 5.56 chamber, no problem.
5.56 in a .223 chamber, potential problem.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I use Lake City brass only in my 223 and haven't had any problems. As usual start in the middle or lower of the powder table and work your way up to a stable accurate load.


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

Is your rifle a 223 only or 223/ 5.56. Mine fires both so it's not a issue but I have heard that some ars ( mainly cheaper) have a lighter bolt group and are not able to shoot 5.56 ammo safely. I also do not reload on my own ( a buddy has all the stuff and I sometimes us his with his assistance) so I am not gonna say it will be safe or not.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's not about a bolt group. The factory 5.56 runs at higher pressures than .223. That is the issue.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> It's not about a bolt group. The factory 5.56 runs at higher pressures than .223. That is the issue.


+1 on that.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

+2 That and headspace. Better to be safe than sorry to just save a few pennies IMO. When I bought my R-15 it says .223 only. Did ALOT of research on the same issue and learned quite a bit. The headspace can be considerably different than the standard 223 and can cause a multitude of problems. Like these guys said, the 5.56 has a higher pressure. May not harm anything at first but can cause considerable damage in the long run. Erode or damage the throat and the gun is done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

But the brass can be reloaded safely for and fired in either.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

When I built my first AR, I made sure and bought an upper chambered specifically for 5.56 or .223. No worries.


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> It's not about a bolt group. The factory 5.56 runs at higher pressures than .223. That is the issue.


That's what I was meaning. The 223 only can't always Handel the higher pressures.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> But the brass can be reloaded safely for and fired in either.


 That's why I always call you before doing this kind of thing. LOL I misunderstood the question. I was thinking of factory ammo and not reloads. Foot in mouth disease kicks in regularly......


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

OK this is an important issue. Just so's I'm straight. I can reload Lake City brass for my Mini 14 or AR or even a .223 bolt gun, but I can't run bulk mil-surp ammo in the Mini (stamped .223) or a bolt gun. Or can the Mini take mil-surp? Obviously, the bolt gun can't take mil-surp. Also, I can run all the .223 Rem ammo I want, in any gun, be it 5.56 or .223.









Lets do this:
AR15- 5.56 or .223
Mini 14- ? or .223
Bolt action- only .223

But any brass is good for both!
There


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I figured I'd ask someone who has a mini14, Thanks to *Swampbuck10pt *!

The standard model mini-14 can shoot either 5.56 or .223 the Target model however is 223 only.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ammo page for my mini*


----------

